# Bildermix?



## LRK (11. Oktober 2003)

Ihr kennt sicher diese Bilder die aus ganz vielen nebeneinandergelegten Bildern aufgebaut sind und beim Rauszoomen ein großes Hauptbild zu erkennen geben. So, kann mir jemand sagen wie und mit welchen Programmen man die erstellen kann? ...und wie die Dinger heißen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Oktober 2003)

Auf folgender Seite solltest Du fündig werden:

http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/grafik/effekte/p03747.asp


----------



## LRK (11. Oktober 2003)

Cooles Prog. Nur beim Benutzen kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "JPEG-Fehlernr. 52." und es geht nicht weiter. Naja, ich schau' mal, ob ich das wegkrieg. Danke nochmal.


----------

